# Renewing passport - visa help



## albag (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi there
My fiance and have permanent residency visas in our passports and need to move out to Oz by June 2013, otherwise we loose it.
We are getting married in May and I will be changing my name, hence renewing my passport. Does anyone know how I go about getting this visa transferred into my new passport?
Thank you


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

albag said:


> Hi there
> My fiance and have permanent residency visas in our passports and need to move out to Oz by June 2013, otherwise we loose it.
> We are getting married in May and I will be changing my name, hence renewing my passport. Does anyone know how I go about getting this visa transferred into my new passport?
> Thank you


Hi Albag,
I had read somewhere in the forum that there is a form in which we can change our personal particulars and then send it across to the embassy with the new and old passport for stamping. You just mention the old and new passport details in the form and the emabssy people understand the sisuation.
The bad part is I do not remember the form number. I will let you know if I find it.
Hope this helps.
Thanks and regards
KK...


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I would call the AU Embassy in the UK and just ask them. Mainly I expect they'll need an official marriage certificate that shows the name change (maiden name and new married name). Then you supply that with your new PP and they should be able to print out and attach the new sticker.

I don't know if any forms are involved after the PR has already been issued.



albag said:


> Hi there
> My fiance and have permanent residency visas in our passports and need to move out to Oz by June 2013, otherwise we loose it.
> We are getting married in May and I will be changing my name, hence renewing my passport. Does anyone know how I go about getting this visa transferred into my new passport?
> Thank you


----------



## Salute (Apr 8, 2010)

I have heard from expats that have done it, that you can use your new passport so long as you carry your old passport with the visa in it. If you have time you can send both your new and old passports by post to the DIAC and they will enter the visa in your new passport. You could of course just wait until you enter Australia and go to any DIAC office who will put the visa in your new passport. This seems the most straight forward thing to do.

Hope this helps


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello Friends,
Actually you need not carry your old passport and all details.
There is a form 929 in which you have to mention the details of the old passport and new passport. If you have to stamp yet then just send the form with grant letter and both old and new passports.The visa will be stamped on the new passport.
If you search on the immigration website for form 929 then in agents gateway you will get it. The form is self explanatory.
I am attaching the form with this post.
Thanks and regards
KK....


----------

